# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Какой цифровик вы себе купите?

## манюня

Хочу сменить фотоапарат, подскжаите какой лучше купить?

----------


## IMPERIAL

Написал многовато правда. Но может поможет

*Скрытый текст*Исходить нужно из своих потребностей. Главное не видитесь на всякие пиксели. От пикселей зависит только размер картинки. Конечно чем больше тем лучше, т.к. большое разрешение можно и ужать, как руками так и фотиком, но на мой взгляд 5mp хватит с головой. У самого 7.2 и я все равно использую из этих цифр где то 3-4 мегапикселя, т.к. вес самой картинки уменьшается и печатаются фотки в обыных размерах, т.е. мне не нужны плакаты, да и места у меня на карте всего 2 гб, а если делать огромные снимки в 2-3 мегабайта, так карта забивается очень быстро. Поэтому рассчитывайте свои потребности в этом сами.

Далее. Главное в цифровике - это оптика и светочувствительность. Оптика должна быть хорошей, именно от нее зависит качество снимков. Поэтому даже если у вас 10 мегапиксельная камера и хреновая оптика, качества не стоит ждать. В сотовых телефонах камеры до 3 мегапикселей, а снимки ниже самого самого, все от оптики. Поэтому поспрашивайте продавцов какая где оптика стоит. Стоит заметить, что не популярные бренды вряд ли удостоятся чести носить в себе хорошую оптику. Поэтому приглядывайтесь к таким фирмам как Canon, Nikon и Olympus. Это отличные фотоаппараты, пусть вы немного переплатите, но зато будете уверены что заплатили за что-то хорошее.

Далее светочувствительность. Чем она выше, тем более хорошими будут снимки сделанные в сумерках или темном помещении, т.е. на получившихся снимках будет меньше "шумов", белых точек. Но только не подумайте, что при высокой светочувствительности можно снимать в полной темноте.
Очень много фирм указывают светочувствительность в соотношении с обычной плёнкой: 100, 200… Чем больше эта цифра, тем лучше.
Также светочувствительность может указываться в люксах: 0,5 Lux, 0,7 Lux (но часто это указывается для видеокамер), в данном случае, чем меньше цифра, тем лучше. Так же она может указываться и в таком виде f/2.8 - 8.0, чем меньшая цифра меньше, тем лучше.

Флешку так же выбираете сами, исходя из своих потребностей. Если любите фотать часто и много, берите побольше, что бы не попасть "в затруднительное положение" когда кончится место. Но не стоит забывать, чем больше память, тем сложнее фотику ее читать. Хотя многие фотоаппараты поддерживают большой объем памяти. Поэтому думаю 2-3 гб как для простого пользования хватит. Учтите только одно - срок памяти всех флешок ограничен числом перезаписей, т.е. она живет от стирания к стиранию и обычно записывает все подряд. Т.е. стерли вы в начале фотку, он туда другую может сразу же записать и чем большее перезаписывает, тем больше изнашивается память, т.е. вы фотаете в день 500 мегабайт, на флешку в 2 гб и стираете каждый день, и так до конца ее жизни - флешка умрет с 1,5 не использованными гигабайтами и ничего не сделать. Старайтесь забивать ее до придела, а потом спокойненько форматировать, дабы использовать ее на 100%

Ну и последнее аккамуляторы. стоит брать емкостью от 2000 до 3000 mAh, хотя опять же тут вы сами себе хозяин. У самого 2650 и хватает на долго. Но берите так же зарядник хороший, потому что многие зарядники в обще не заряжают нормально...

----------


## Dude

Смотря для чего тебе  нужно. Если для семейных фото достаточно хорошего качества - то Олимпус, а если профессиональные фотки делать - лучше Никон. Он хоть и дороже, зато за качество можно не волноваться. 
А мыльницы дешевые не советую..недолговечны да и качество фоток оставляет желать лучшего.

----------


## pevek

Купи Nikon D300 будешь доволен!!!

----------


## Mefisto Kelt

имхо...самсунг рулет, бери NV8 NV10...хорошие модели

----------


## obavtorips

сладкая  вы че нибудь интересное придумайте, это тема 
ну кто тут будет о себе объективно писать ? 
своё мнение всегда ближе . 
и получиться 
что все тут сладкие храбрые умные 
чесные 
 состороны виднее

----------


## bigvoll

Появился новый бесплатный чат для локальной или корпоративной сети MyChat. Это не временная акция и не обман, это реальный многофункциональный бесплатный чат. Вещичка очень интересная и удобная, советую кому интересно такое общение!) Вот ссылка: http://www.nsoft-s.com/free-mychat-download.html

----------


## Slater

> Купи Nikon D300 будешь доволен!!!


:yes: хороший аппарат

----------


## z0x0c0v0b0n0m0

Агентство "Интернет-клиент", оказывает web - услуги по эффективному ссылочному продвижению Вашего сайта. Вкратце расскажем, что такое ссылки и биржы ссылок.Только ежедневный мониторинг, купленных на бирже ссылок, может дать гарантию на то, что веб студия пользуясь биржей ссылок, не окажет Вам "медвежью услугу". Контроль биржы ссылок - достаточно кропотливое занятие. Именно поэтому, Вам будет предоставлен индивидиуальных SEO - специалист, который будет Вам периодически высылать отчет о проделанной работе, как по бирже ссылок, так и по раскрутке сайта в целом. К тому же, наши специалисты всегда стараются подобрать интересные ссылки, по которым будут заходить не только спайдеры поисковиков, но и Ваши потенциальные клиенты.Более подробно на нашем сайте.	<a href="http://internet-client.ru/" > web услуги, веб услуги   </a> 	 web услуги, веб услуги

----------


## Slater

> Более подробно на нашем сайте. <a href="http://internet-client.ru/" > web услуги, веб услуги </a> web услуги, веб услуги


настораживают рекламодатели с некорректными сообщениями, если вы даже забыли убрать в сообщении <a href="http://internet-client.ru/" > то  наверняка забудете о правильном и качественном продвижении сайта:(

----------


## z0x0c0v0b0n0m0

> настораживают рекламодатели с некорректными сообщениями, если вы даже забыли убрать в сообщении <a href="http://internet-client.ru/" > то  наверняка забудете о правильном и качественном продвижении сайта:(


Ошибаетесь!!  Анкоры были поставлены в двух вариантах специально, и это не говорит о моей низкой компетенции по   разработке и продвижению сайтов   . Читайте основы СЕО и поймете, зачем сейчас так делают.

с уважением Спаммер. :):):)

----------


## Хемуль

Зеркалку покупайте.
Например Nikon D3000 - для качественных фото хватает за глаза

----------


## ussergio77

для дома хватит и Canon 1000D не дороже 20к.рублей , снимки отличные и я считаю даже лучше никона 300-го...

----------


## Gherman

Ребенку купил Nikon D3000 - легкая, простой интерфейс и фотки хорошие получаются. 
Сейчас, наверное, актуальнее D3100 или D5100.

D300 (D300s) - для новичка очень не рекомендую, так как в этой камере много можно чего настроить, а для этого  нужно понимать что делаешь и для чего это нужно.
У начинающих, как правило, такого понимания нет.

----------


## Justin_C

> Купи Nikon D300 будешь доволен!!!


У меня такой. Не сказал бы что супер но на свою цену - да, нормалек

----------


## galtur

Советую купить  NIKON D90  18-105 - не пожалеешь!

----------


## Астахов

Какой самый лучший тяжело выбрать, смотря на какую сумму вы рассчитываете, для каких потребностей, у меня Nikon D3200, доволен.

----------


## C0XPAHUTb

ну это зависит что ты больше собираешься фоткать и где.так как в принципе универсальных мало.

----------


## rodinka7

Я вот приобрела Canon EOS 100D Kit 18-55 DC III. Не аппарат, а зверь! Качество отличное, удобный, не тугодум. Конечно, не дешевый, но он того стоит. Рекомендую ;)

----------


## kick772

Для активного семейного использования купили Nikon D3100. Очень довольны параметрами и фотографиями на выходе.

----------


## snegirok

Nikon D3300, я его уже окупила, фото супер качество, делаю фото

----------


## velcain

Я тоже владелец Nikon d3300. Отличный аппарат.

----------


## Михаил29

Кэнон или никон)

----------


## unityworld2014

В своё время купил мыльницу Кэнон первую за 300 баксов, пожалел(

----------


## wiggwr

Однажды я решил, купить себе цифровой фотоаппарат и тут передо мной, встала нелёгкая задача, которая возникает почти у каждого: "Какой фотоаппарат мне нужен? И что в нём должно быть, а без чего я смогу прекрасно обойтись….".
Первое и самое важное решите, какой размер фотоаппарата вам нужен компактный или же полноразмерный.
Следующим этапом для меня стал выбор фирмы.
Теперь нам надо решить, сколько мега пиксельный фотоаппарат вам нужен.
Самое важное в фотоаппарате - Конечно ОПТИКА и светочувствительность….. ну и т.д.

----------


## motorinVK

Если для семейных фото достаточно хорошего качества - то Олимпус, а если профессиональные фотки делать - лучше Никон. Он хоть и дороже, зато за качество можно не волноваться.

----------


## ussergio

Никон это Канон для бедных! так было всегда.... для дома беззеркалку олимпус или фуджи снимают не хуже зеркалок от канон

----------

